# Titanium Mods Atties from the Ukraine.



## Rob Fisher (26/5/18)

I was recommended to try the RTA from Titanium Mods Atties in the Ukraine.

So I ordered the Ataman III Titanium RTA and the Achilles Titanium RDA. They sent them by post so they took some time to get to me and they were waiting for me when I got back from holiday.

I built the Achilles RDA first and while it's an RDA it looks more like a tank than an RDA. Old fashioned posts but the screw grabbed the coil legs no problem. Pretty great flavour and surprisingly good.

Next, I built the Ataman III RTA and again old-fashioned posts but worked no problem... easy build and right off the bat the flavour was great and the airflow is nice and quiet but a little too restricted for my liking but I will persevere because the flavour is really good.

Overall the build quality is pretty good but the threads are a little crunchy...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (26/5/18)

Looks good @Rob Fisher 
And those mods look gorgeous!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (26/5/18)

Especially the salmon one

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

